# Dear Abby...



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a sweet pigeon who is named Beaksley. I have noticed lately, very lately, that he has gotten agressive with some of my pigeons. I have a sectional cubby inside my aviary which had more than enough cubby compartments for all 8 of my pet pigeons IF I had them all out at one time. He will purposly get in the cubby with Paris or Clayton.I don't understand why he does this, as Clayton is the youngest one and lean and quite strong. Paris is my oldest one but in very good shape for 8 years old...and a big one too! He gets the feathers beat out of him, but he continues to go after these two for some reason! He stays away from Tooter. No one messes with Tooter and Tooter seems to be protective of Rosco if Beaksley gets near him. They are buds you know. Uchiwa keeps guard of Matt and for a fantail, holds well on his own.Maybe the fantail spread scares him? Oh, what am I to do?





writers note: this is really for entertainment value and will add more as time permits!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Victor...Take that bad bird, Beaksley out of the aviary and totally separated from the other birds for one week. During the week, he should not be able to see or hear the other Pigeons.
After the week is over, put him back with his cronies and maybe he will behave himself. It usually works on my bad birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Victor, what to do?????? LOL, that is so funny. 

I'd do just what Charis suggested.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL... ...((Dear Abby)) You crack me up!...lol...
We did this with our doves too. WORKED like a chram, Noah is now on his VERY best behavior!!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Charis said:


> Victor...Take that bad bird, Beaksley out of the aviary and totally separated from the other birds for one week. During the week, he should not be able to see or hear the other Pigeons.
> After the week is over, put him back with his cronies and maybe he will behave himself. It usually works on my bad birds.


You may have just provided the solution for turning "Birdzilla" back into Magellan!!! Of course, he may turn into MORE of a monster when he's removed from HIS WOMAN! How soon after his kids are born can I remove him?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> You may have just provided the solution for turning "Birdzilla" back into Magellan!!! Of course, he may turn into MORE of a monster when he's removed from HIS WOMAN! How soon after his kids are born can I remove him?


The kids should be weaned.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Victor, do what Charis suggests. She told me to do that with a bird that had started acting terrible. Going after everyone. I tried it. Put him back in the loft, and he was the same pain in the neck. So I brought him in the house again, put him in a cage where he couldn't see any of the other birds. I kept him there for a bit over a week. When I let him back out, it was miraculous. He's been great ever since.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> You may have just provided the solution for turning "Birdzilla" back into Magellan!!! Of course, he may turn into MORE of a monster when he's removed from HIS WOMAN! How soon after his kids are born can I remove him?


The hen needs his help in raising the babies. Have to wait til they're done with that


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

*THANK YOU!!!* The way forward for Magellan is clear!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it is hormone. It is breeding season?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

RodSD said:


> I think it is hormone. It is breeding season?


With Pigeons...it's always breeding season.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I will try that. Thanks Charis and all. Not very long ago it was Tooter who was the aggressor but I think it was a shock factor when he returned home after being on his 7 month journey and found half a dozen pigeons that took his place. He just naturally settled down but has come to be known as the leader of the pack...urrr ah, flock.Tooter usually roosts on the highest corner branch alone though he will allow Rosco to perch near him, though no one else. The day was a balmy 50 degrees today and they were all out sunbathing and taking baths today, so it was a very nice day to be out. It is supposed to be warm and sunny through Sunday here and then we should get some rain showers by Sunday night. Strange weather we have been having here. Anyway, I was standing near the aviary just watching Beaksley go after Clayton and Paris and get his beating over and over again. I am beginning to wonder if he drank too much of his bath water or maybe hit his head on something!He seemed to be enjoying having his feathers pulled out.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Scanning in after being without access for over a week!! 

So WHAT HAPPENED??? Nosy Members want to know!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor,

I'm delighted to hear the friendship/kinship of the 2 "boys". 

I always thought Tooter and Rosco might possibly be related, as I thought they looked alike. Perhaps they know ...and that is why Tooter allows Rosco a perch nearby. Tooter probably enjoys Rosco's antics as I did. 

Thanks again for sharing.


----------

